# Klein Pulse Comp - Help With Model Year



## aurorajp (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, looking for a little help identifying the model year on my bike and what I might be able to expect if I attempt to sell it. I'm having a hard time finding any info on it. It's a midnight blue Pulse Comp with Klein logo and Pulse Comp in white with external wiring. Front suspension, yellow Rock Shox. Thanks, I'm trying to get some pics up also.


----------



## 1971tch (Jun 19, 2008)

Theres old Klien catalogs at mtb-kataloge.de


----------



## 1971tch (Jun 19, 2008)

What size is it?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

1997


----------



## aurorajp (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure how to tell what size it is, I've measured center to top and it appears to be close to 18". I checked those old books and couldn't find one with the same color scheme as mine. I've included a pic now. 

Any idea how much I could sell this for? The only riding I do these days is pulling my daughter around in her bike trailer in the Chicago burbs so looking for something a liitle more comfortable.

Thanks.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*1997 Pulse Comp/ Comp S*

It's got a different fork than stock.
Probably a size Small if its 18" measured center to top.

Probably $200-$300


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Here, let Shayne help you write up the ad.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Shayne said:


> It's got a different fork than stock.
> Probably a size Small if its 18" measured center to top.
> 
> Probably $200-$300


Usually 18" = Medium (all of my bikes are around 18" and mediums.) Someone was recently selling a Pulse Comp around here in size Small, which had more slope to the top tube (and didn't end up fitting me too well.)


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Klein Sizing*

18"=xs
19"=s
20"=m
21"=l
22"=xl


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Colker....*

What size does it look like?


----------



## aurorajp (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all of the info. As you can tell I'm not much of an aficianado when it comes to bikes and biking, I just want to be informed on exactly what I have and what I am selling before I do so.

Thanks.


----------

